# First western handle refit



## birdsfan (Jun 6, 2020)

I have been nervously putting off this project for a while. Thought it might be biting off a bit more than I could chew, and I didn't want to tear up good raw materials and end up with a finished item I wasn't happy with. 

Bought this knife specifically to try a western handle refit. There was rust on the tang which caused the scales to separate from the handle, so that had to be dealt with first. Used stabilized curly maple and 1/4 inch mosaic pins.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jun 6, 2020)

Looks great! Well done!


----------



## birdsfan (Jun 6, 2020)

Thanks Carl! Now perhaps I am ready to try it on a good knife!


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jun 6, 2020)

birdsfan said:


> Thanks Carl! Now perhaps I am ready to try it on a good knife!


I think so! With that result I wouldn’t hesitate.


----------



## milkbaby (Jun 7, 2020)

Looks great! Good job!


----------



## Geigs (Jun 7, 2020)

that looks awesome!


----------



## kennyc (Jun 11, 2020)

Did you drill the tang holes, and then fit the tang/bolster interface? or the other way around? I have a Masahiro which i'm intending to redo in micarta but perfect fit on either interface seems mutually exclusive to my amateur skills


----------



## birdsfan (Jun 11, 2020)

I first filed the bolster the make sure that it was perfectly square and even. then drilled the tang holes to fit the pins, as the original pins were the screw type, which were 1/8" through the tang. I had already cut the knife scales to approximate shape, ensuring that the end that butts up against the bolster was squared and sanded smooth. then I used small clamps to hold one side of the scales to the tang and drilled the holes. I turned the knife over, positioned the other scale, clamped it in place and drilled that one. One thing that helped everything to fit together at gluing time was that I used a small file to enlarge the tang-side of the scale, so that the pins would fit more easily into the holes. It was a tight fit, but I was able to tap the scales into place with a small rubber mallet. 

I definitely understand your hesitation, I procrastinated on this project for a while because I was scared to duck it up. I am an amateur too.


----------



## birdsfan (Jun 11, 2020)

ultimately.....I became comfortable with the worst case scenario, that if I messed it up, I would just have to break the grinder out again and buy a new block of wood.


----------



## kennyc (Jun 11, 2020)

Thanks for the detailed instructions! The Masahiro is a practice piece for me, got it used/cheap specifically for that purpose. Ultimately I want to do my zKramer carbon - don't want to mess up too much on that one lol


----------



## birdsfan (Jun 12, 2020)

I felt exactly the same way! by the way, I didn't specifically say it, but I used a drill press to drill out the holes. Don't know if I would have tried it with a hand drill. Even with the press, getting the pins lined up between both sides of the scales and the tang took some finesse


----------

